# new baby :3



## sea_bunny (May 16, 2021)

this is my new baby betta violet!! i’m still not sure what she’ll look like when she’s bigger she’s so small atm but i’m guessing that she’ll be blue


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

She's a real cutie. Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## mrmagnum (Mar 16, 2021)

She is SO cute!


----------



## Shannon48 (Mar 12, 2021)

So adorable! That blue is a gorgeous color.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

So cute! I love her name too ^^ Happy fish keeping 💕


----------

